# Applying for Jobs- Police & Electrician



## kev mcdonough (Jan 4, 2008)

Hello Everyone,

My wife and I are looking to move out to canada.
We are looking to set up home around the area of Vancouver, or somewhere within easy reach of Vancouver. We are going to Vancouver this july for a closer look but could do with some advise especially if there are any ex pats working as police officers in Canada at the moment. A lot depends on my wife gaining employment within the police before we go. Is this possible?, as all the info we can get is to come to Canada first then apply which is no good for us. She is currently coming to the end of her 2 year probation and I am a electrician so hopefully we can make the application criteria. If anyone knows any agencies that we could both register with for possible work that would be great. Also if anyone knows hourly reates for electricians or any relavent info? But most importantly if anyone could help us on how we can apply for my wife? Any help would be greatful!

Many thanks
Kev


----------

